# 177" low fence free range with a bow



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

This is for those of you that read the first post and guessed age and score. He is estimated at 7.5 and scored 177 and some change. Enjoy the pics. For every one else I am posting this for a buddy of mine. He took this deer last week.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

That's what dreams are made of! Congrats.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Exactly. Very nice.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Shot looks perfect. Why the dog?


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

The shot was actually about 2" low and the deer ran about 600 yards


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep just a bit low... Awesome deer though. Congrats to the Hunter.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Garwood57 said:


> That's what dreams are made of! Congrats.


Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

What a brute! Very nice!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Very nice deer congrats to your buddy and thanks fir sharing!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

very nice and LOW fence too.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really nice buck! Sincere congrats!
I hit one low once (not near the buck that is!) and accidentally dead centered the heart. Ray Charles could have found it.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

How many thousands that one cost nice bow kill


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

that's a stud for sure..Was that dog hungry? looks like he had a snack lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great looking buck! Congrats to your buddy on his trophy! Brett


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Really nice buck!

I was off by 2"[email protected] 175.:cheers:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a hoss. Congratulations.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Roy's dog Gus?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

SAAWEEETTT!!! thats a stud fo sho!!! Congrats to your bud.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lot better pictures than the earlier ones. Heck of a deer.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great Deer, Congrats...


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

It looks like the critters were already eating the arse out of it huh?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great trophy bro!


-Bob


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Moochy said:


> low fence free range with a bow


How low is the fence?, number of stands of wire?, post spacing?

Oh, nice buck!


----------



## Saddle Blanket (Jul 18, 2013)

That's awesome!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesomeness!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow ... photoshopped!! J/k !! Man what a buck and with a bow!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a different deer than the one you posted earlier. Just jacking with you but it would be cool if he had a twin. I don't think I would ever leave the lesse if there was.


----------



## jeff888333 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweet, nice Buck!!


----------

